# Ketchup and ????



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

OK
I ain't no Rocket Scientist or Mathematician, but this doesn't seem to add up. I took this pic with my phone at the cafeteria at work. Please note the the box says, "*33% Fancy Tomato Ketchup*." Hmmm... If only 33% of a pack of ketchup is ketchup...... What the hell is the other 67% in there???

Scares me!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

FUNNY!!!!

But I found the answer...


33% means 33% Tomato solids, rest is unknown at this time. But 33% is "Fancy" and better that normal Ketchup which only has 29% Tomato solids

http://www.syscoraleigh.com/ordereze/Files/House Recipe Tomato Ketchup point-of-sale.pdf

Jim


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

and JimT does it again.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

"the rest is unknown at this time"

And that's the stange part,...... when will it be known.

Tod


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

There is a lot of sugar or corn syrup. Seems to make some kids hyper. However, it was considered a vegetable under the Reagan administration.


----------

